# tuneado



## pizzi

Ho chiaro il concetto di *tunear*, come spiegato ampiamente in questo post:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=746058&highlight=tunear

Ho qualche difficoltà, però, a trovare un modo italiano per tradurne il participio, nel seguente caso.

Parla un ragazzo che ha tagliato a zero la sua chioma esuberante, e che ha difficoltà a vedere se stesso quasi calvo.

_Estoy en fase de tuneado._

*Sono in una fase in cui sto cambiando la mia immagine* mi sembra troppo gentile, visto che *tunear* ha in sé il senso della manomissione pesante. 

Cosa mi suggerite?

Grazie da pizzi


----------



## Larroja

pizzi said:


> *Sono in una fase in cui sto cambiando la mia immagine* mi sembra troppo gentile, visto che *tunear* ha in sé il senso della manomissione pesante.



Qualcosa tipo: "è la mia fase ad alta personalizzazione" o "in questa fase mi sto personalizzando"?


----------



## gatogab

> Parla un ragazzo che ha tagliato a zero la sua chioma esuberante, e che ha difficoltà a vedere se stesso quasi calvo.


 
¿Se podría interpretar como que _'está entrando en sintonía consigo mismo'_?
Da la impresión que sufra un conflicto interior entre la imágen del _'melenudo'_ que lleva dentro de si, con la imágen del _'pelado'_ que impietosamente le devuelve el espejo de su actual realidad.


----------



## Neuromante

¿Cual es el verbo en italiano para las modificaciones caceras que se le hace a un coche para convertirlo en algo aparatoso y estridente?


----------



## pizzi

Truccare, entre comillas.


----------



## Larroja

pizzi said:


> Truccare, entre comillas.



No, pizzi: si trucca il motore, qua si parla di accorgimenti più estetici. Credo che, impropriamente, chi dota la propria macchina di minigonne, immagini aerografate e simili parli di "customizzazione", anche se il termine, derivando dall'inglese _customer_, propriamente si riferisce all'adattamento del prodotto ai desideri del cliente da parte di un'azienda. È dunque scorretto dire che "mi sono customizzato la moto", a meno che non mi consideri cliente di me stesso...


----------



## ursu-lab

Il "tuning" in italiano si dice, tanto per cambiare, "tuning".  E come aggettivo si usa "macchina elaborata". "Truccare/truccato" si riferisce solo al motore, marmitta, ecc. per cambiarne il rendimento, non riguarda necessariamente l'estetica come invece succede con il "tuning".

Questa è una macchina elaborata/tuneada.

Riguardo al ragazzo che si è rifatto il look, direi "sono in fase di ritocco/adattamento/modifica look" o una cosa del genere.


----------



## 0scar

Lo de _tuneado_ tiene una gran carga irónica, yo lo mantendría en italiano "sono in fase di tuning.."


----------



## Larroja

0scar said:


> Lo de _tuneado_ tiene una gran carga irónica, yo lo mantendría en italiano "sono in fase di tuning.."



Sarà perché sono vecchietta, ma il verbo in questione non è così diffuso da noi, fuori dal suo contesto, da rendersi comprensibile. Men che meno se è ironico.


----------



## 0scar

Pasa lo mismo en castellano, son los muy jóvenes los que usan el verbo spanglish "tunear", porque son los que más gastan plata en sus motos o automoviles para "tunearlos".


----------



## Neuromante

Igual que en español Larroja. En ese sentido no habría ningún problema de incomprensión, visto que pasa lo mismo con el original.


----------



## Larroja

0scar said:


> Pasa lo mismo en castellano, son los muy jóvenes los que usan el verbo spanglish "tunear", porque son los que más gastan plata en sus motos o automoviles para "tunearlos".



Allora italianizziamolo: "mi sto dando una tunata!" Chi lo capisce è bravo però...


----------



## ursu-lab

Larroja said:


> Allora italianizziamolo: "mi sto dando una tunata!" Chi lo capisce è bravo però...


No, perché l'aggettivo non c'è: pare che sia entrato solo "il tuning".
Come scrive Oscar, "sono in fase di tuning" potrebbe andare bene.

Ma c'è un piccolo particolare che vorrei aggiungere: in Spagna il tuning è, entro certi limiti, un fenomeno piuttosto diffuso e conosciuto anche a chi non lo "pratica". Voglio dire che, per esempio, io non ho una macchina "tuneada" però ne ho viste abbastanza in giro in Spagna e, pur avendo superato una certa età, conosco il significato della parola.
In Italia non so se questa moda si sia diffusa abbastanza da rendere conosciuto il termine anche ai non appassionati di motori. Confesso di non aver mai visto una macchina elaborata nei miei ultimi viaggi in Italia. Probabilmente si tratta ancora di un fenomeno marginale di certe periferie metropolitane...
Per questo, forse, "sono in fase di ritocco look" sarebbe più comprensibile a tutti.


----------



## Larroja

ursu-lab said:


> No, perché l'aggettivo non c'è: pare che sia entrato solo "il tuning".



Mica tanto vero: su google gli adepti parlano proprio di "macchina tunata".


----------



## ursu-lab

30 occorrenze di "macchina tunata" sono un po' pochine, non credi?
Per sapere quante sono le reali occorrenze di una ricerca in google bisogna sempre seguire il link all'ultima pagina.

D'altra parte, anche quelle di "macchina elaborata" sono solo 300, quindi conferma la mia ipotesi: che in Italia questa moda non si è ancora diffusa come in Spagna.


----------



## Larroja

ursu-lab said:


> 30 occorrenze di "macchina tunata" sono un po' pochine, non credi?



Non è il numero delle occorrenze che fa la differenza, ma la loro qualità. E se approfondisci un po' su qualche forum, con ricerche affini come questa, scopri che il verbo _tunare_ è entrato appieno in questo gergo, ancorché limitato a un sparuto gruppo di appassionati personalizzatori del look delle proprie vetture.


----------



## ursu-lab

Se è per questo, c'è anche "tunnare" con due "enne" e molti "fare il tuning". Insomma,  non credo sia il caso di continuare a discutere di una parola che non è nemmeno entrata nei dizionari italiani, e non certo perché straniera, visto che ce ne sono a bizzeffe. Il numero della frequenza d'uso, in questo caso scarsissima, è fondamentale proprio per decidere se una parola "è degna" di essere inserita o meno nel corpus di un vocabolario. "Planning" c'è, "tuning" no. Per qualche ragione sarà.

Visto che la domanda del thread verteva su:


> Parla un ragazzo che *ha tagliato a zero la sua chioma* esuberante,


e non sull'automobilismo, non credo che tradurre "tunear" con  "tunare/tunnare/fare il tuning" abbia molto senso. CIoè, se l'argomento del discorso è il nuovo look di questo ragazzo e se lo scopo di  questa frase è quello di essere comprensibile all'interlocutore e di  provocare anche un sorriso, "tunare/tunnare/fare il tuning" al massimo  può provocare soltanto un grande punto interrogativo. Quasi nessun italiano lo  capirebbe. È più probabile che pensino all'iTunes dell'iPod che a una macchina...

E infatti tu stessa hai ammesso:



Larroja said:


> Sarà perché sono vecchietta, ma il verbo in questione* non è così diffuso da noi, fuori dal suo contesto, da rendersi comprensibile. *Men che meno se è ironico.


----------



## pattyfashiion

Secondo me qui si intende una cosa diversa...

Quando una persona deve abituare se stesso a vedersi con un certo look o addirittura una macchina deve rodare il motore, si dice che è:

in fase di collaudazione/collaudo...


----------



## Larroja

> Il numero della frequenza d'uso, in questo caso scarsissima, è fondamentale proprio per decidere se una parola "è degna" di essere inserita o meno nel corpus di un vocabolario.



Io non sto difendendo la mia proposta, sulla quale ho espresso in partenza i miei dubbi, e men che meno mi meraviglio che la parola tunare non sia entrata nel vocabolario, né sono io, dal mio piccolo, a decidere se è degna di entrarci o meno. 
Mi stavo solo permettendo di indagare con metodi sicuramente poco scientifici (ma non ravviso tra i conscriventi dei membri dell'Accademia della crusca) chi e come usa un termine che personalmente ignoravo, ben consapevole del fatto che la mia conoscenza finisce dove inizia quella degli altri. Tutto qui. 
Sarà Pizzi a decidere cosa vorrà fare di quel "tuneado" che gli spagnoli dicono raro anche in patria e ai quali mi piace almeno cercare di prestare ascolto.


----------



## ursu-lab

No, non è il collaudo (in spagnolo "revisión"). Una macchina "tuneada" è una macchina modificata, *bardata *in modo eccessivo con decorazioni vistose e pacchiane e accessoriata con le cose più disparate e folli: da un impianto stereo tipo discoteca a un bancone da bar con frigo incorporato, luci psichedeliche fuori e dentro la macchina,  ecc.



Larroja said:


> quel "tuneado" che gli spagnoli dicono raro  anche in patria e ai quali mi piace almeno cercare di prestare  ascolto.



In "patria" (spagnola) ci abito anch'io e ti posso assicurare che qui non è raro, è semplicemente parte di una moda giovanile.



> son los muy jóvenes los que usan el verbo spanglish "tunear


Ma "raro" decisamente non lo è, almeno in Spagna. Basta guardare la differenza di occorrenze tra "coche tuneado"  e "macchina tunata". Poco tempo fa in un canale televisivo nazionale hanno trasmesso addirittura un raduno di "coches tuneados" in Andalusia. 

Si tratta di dare tempo al tempo: fra qualche anno (o meno) è probabile che la moda del "tuning" si diffonda anche in Italia e a quel punto sarà una parola d'uso comune anche lì.


In un foro femminile ho trovato anche un uso di "macchina taroccata" col senso di "tuneada":


> Cos'è per voi un tamarro?
> 
> chi  ha la* macchina taroccata*  e  i led blu che fanno capolino sul  cofano o i neon colorati  che illuminano il perimetro basso basso della  macchina, chi ha un  impianto da 1654584984 milioni di euro con tanto di  subwoofer che fanno avanzare l'auto a suon di bassi.... ma soprattutto  chi intercala  4 cassi e 5 minghia ogni 2 parole e si credono dei gran  figaccioni


----------



## pizzi

Forse a questo punto, visto che il ragazzo ride, quindi dà una sfumatura ironica alla sua frase, e dato che son pochissimi gli italiani che sanno cosa sia il _tuning_, si potrebbe tradurre liberamente così:

_Con questo taglio di capelli mi sento in una fase di *tuning*_, _proprio come un'automobile con la carrozzeria e le ruote elaborate..._


----------



## Larroja

pizzi said:


> Forse a questo punto, visto che il ragazzo ride, quindi dà una sfumatura ironica alla sua frase, e dato che son pochissimi gli italiani che sanno cosa sia il _tuning_, si potrebbe tradurre liberamente così:
> 
> _Con questo taglio di capelli mi sento in una fase di *tuning*_, _proprio come un'automobile con la carrozzeria e le ruote elaborate..._



Dipende dall'uso che devi fare di questa traduzione. Perché "imboccare"  il lettore con un'aggiunta didascalica può anche andare quando non se ne può fare a meno, ma non mi sembra questo il caso... Io cercherei una soluzione che renda una bella battuta ironica, sacrificando quel "tuning" a favore di un'alternativa comprensibile se ritieni che da solo non basti. Ma questa frase per me non funziona, anzi, è pensata per restare fedele all'originale e invece lo incasella in un senso ben preciso e solo in quello, che nell'originale non c'è... Ovviamente, però, è solo un'opinione.


----------



## pizzi

Comincio a pensare sia intraducibile... 

*Questa è la mia fase di "tuning"*, e basta, allora? 

Chi vuol capire di che si tratta, poi farà le sue ricerche, magari su WR


----------



## annapo

pizzi said:


> Ho chiaro il concetto di *tunear*, come spiegato ampiamente in questo post:
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=746058&highlight=tunear
> 
> Ho qualche difficoltà, però, a trovare un modo italiano per tradurne il participio, nel seguente caso.
> 
> Parla un ragazzo che ha tagliato a zero la sua chioma esuberante, e che ha difficoltà a vedere se stesso quasi calvo.
> 
> _Estoy en fase de tuneado._
> 
> *Sono in una fase in cui sto cambiando la mia immagine* mi sembra troppo gentile, visto che *tunear* ha in sé il senso della manomissione pesante.
> 
> Cosa mi suggerite?
> 
> Grazie da pizzi


 
Mha, ai miei tempi si diceva anche *"ho appena fatto il rimessaggio completo*" per riferirsi al fatto che una persona avesse cambiato aspetto/pettinatura ecc.
In un italiano più moderno mi è capitato di sentire dire: *"mi sto rifacendo/mi sono appena rifatta il look" "sto facendo un restyling" *(anche in italinao si usa un anglicismo, sarà un caso?).

Per le moto si dice che il motore manomesso è* truccato o taroccato*, la prima espressione da Roma in giù (più o meno) la seconda è decisamente più "nordica".


----------



## Larroja

annapo said:


> "sto facendo un restyling"



Anche se non è chiarissimo come si senta il "tuneado" dell'originale, per ora questa soluzione è quella che mi piace di più.


----------



## Neuromante

Atención:

Tunear no es cambiar el aspecto de algo; al estilo, el color o el peinado, o ponerle un limpiaparabrisas distinto al original. Se tiene que hacer una transformación completa, del estilo de añadirle alerones que imiten un ferrari a un seat (No recuerdo si era un ferrari, pero juro que he visto rondando por mi ciudad un seat tuneado de esa manera) o cuatro tubos de escape de  Harley Devison saliéndole de los laterales del portamaletas.

Una palabra que haga alusión a un simple cambio de aspecto, del tipo corte de pelo o teñido, o cambio de vestuario no da la idea (Y más si el que la dice se está riendo) Se aproximaría más algo que definiera lo que hacen determinadas actrices con su cuerpo y un cirujano con muy mal gusto y pésimo criterio.


----------



## pizzi

Preferirei non usare un termine straniero, per quanto invalso, per sostituire un'altra parola foresta non ancora entrata nell'uso corrente... 

Questo non per spirito autarchico, ma per il rovello di vedere se è possibile trovare un senso ed una forma italiani (visto che abbiamo ricchissimi giacimenti linguistici inutilizzati), oppure un confine davanti al quale anche le traduzioni si debbano arrendere 

In fondo, non è un po' questo uno degli spiriti che animano il forum?

Poi, è ovvio far ricorso a un _look _o un _ok _o una _dead line_, se rendono in sintesi concetti che richiederebbero un maggior numero di sillabe, e son compresi da tutti.

Piz


----------



## annapo

pizzi said:


> Preferirei non usare un termine straniero, per quanto invalso, per sostituire un'altra parola foresta non ancora entrata nell'uso corrente...
> 
> Questo non per spirito autarchico, ma per il rovello di vedere se è possibile trovare un senso ed una forma italiani (visto che abbiamo ricchissimi giacimenti linguistici inutilizzati), oppure un confine davanti al quale anche le traduzioni si debbano arrendere
> 
> In fondo, non è un po' questo uno degli spiriti che animano il forum?
> 
> Poi, è ovvio far ricorso a un _look _o un _ok _o una _dead line_, se rendono in sintesi concetti che richiederebbero un maggior numero di sillabe, e son compresi da tutti.
> 
> Piz


 
per _look_ potresti sempre usare _aspetto_, ho cambiato il look, ho cambiato aspetto, ma credo che il 90% degli italiani ormai userebbe _look_. Anche mia madre, che non è certo una ragazzina, lo usa. Per _deadline_ _scadenza_. Le alternative ci sono, il punto è che finiscono con l'essere meno idiomatiche del corrispettivo straniero... ironia della sorte.


----------

